# Abs Plastic



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

ran some plastic waste/ and water supply yesterday i was working for a friend outside of my county in the east bay... 
They allow plastic waste!! the reason i was there was some tweeks broke into his basement of his house while on a month long vacation and ripped out his copper water main and 1 1/2" copper waste line:no: Well i replaced the drain with abs and replaced the main in crawl to pvc.. Plastic is cheap and fast to do but i still like my copper dwv and no hub:yes: so here some pics










tie in


















gotta love the electical tape :laughing:








yeah i can go horizontal below flood rim with long sweeps!








before



























pressure 95# gotta it cut in..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

where do you hang up the dispenser?, damn tweeker will steal just about anything, i had to replace a bunch of WH relief lines, they ripped off the outside sections of copper pipe. Replaced with CPVC.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

:laughing: i asked him about that..the crack heads wrote it.. they also vandalized the basement and stole alot of wiring


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PVC water pipe inside is against code.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

why do you put your trap adapters on now for? You won't be able to put escusheons (sp?) on when you go to trim it out. Or do you not put them on?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> why do you put your trap adapters on now for? You won't be able to put escusheons (sp?) on when you go to trim it out. Or do you not put them on?


box eschucions ?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> box eschucions ?


 
if you stub it out too far then box escusheons wont work either.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We don't put escutcheons on our drain stub outs here.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

box flange... roughed in to correct depth... as for the 30' of pvc in te crawl:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

You know what the letters abs mean here in Florida? All bull s***.
I would have thought that in California especially, that the 6 inches above flood rim of fixture before offsetting horizontally rule would be mandatory. Hmm. I'm just saying


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> You know what the letters abs mean here in Florida? All bull s***.
> I would have thought that in California especially, that the 6 inches above flood rim of fixture before offsetting horizontally rule would be mandatory. Hmm. I'm just saying


Nope, UPC code allows you to do that, in venting, vertical to horizontal must be Long Turn 90 but horizontal to vertical can be Short Turn 90 when below the flood level rim.


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Whenever I work in a questionable neighborhood I spray paint the copper black. The "little people" have not figured it out yet!!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

liquidplumber said:


> Whenever I work in a questionable neighborhood I spray paint the copper black. The "little people" have not figured it out yet!!


That's thinking outside the box. :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that a no-hub being used as a transition from cast iron to ABS?

I don't think they are designed for that. I think a mission band is what should be used there.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There is a no-hub adapter you use to make up this transition.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Your code requires a C/O at every change of size? (refering to the pic with the 2 X 1 1/2 ty and adapter thingy)


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

liquidplumber said:


> Whenever I work in a questionable neighborhood I spray paint the copper black. The "little people" have not figured it out yet!!


That may not work here on jobs in downtown crackville. I know a job here recently the rebar was stolen before concrete was poured. Jeez. What some people will do for drugs.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Protech said:


> Is that a no-hub being used as a transition from cast iron to ABS?
> 
> I don't think they are designed for that. I think a mission band is what should be used there.


Your right protech....:yes: i should have used a proper tansition band but nh and abs are the same o.d. this works just fine and the fitment is quite good never had a issue. So is it code compliant... no is the pvc compliant no:laughing: this was kinda a emergency job for my friend due to the fact his drain and water trunk got ripped out. Just though i'd post it


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

markb said:


> Your code requires a C/O at every change of size? (refering to the pic with the 2 X 1 1/2 ty and adapter thingy)


huh..? all kitchen sinks require C/O's.. "TY"? thats a 2x1 1/2x2 san tee


----------

